# TT Ade's Build Thread



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

When I bought the car it was totally standard apart from a moved quattro badge on the back, how I wish I hadn't lost those very early photos!

Being pre face-lift she had that 4x4 look about her! 
I had already changed the wheels at this point to the Team Dynamics Mesh 111 wheels.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










The rear of the car was as you would expect with the exception of a moved quattro badge and an ABT spoiler that I had fitted. An original ABT that was a good cheap find on the bay and brand new too.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I then lowered the car, removed the lower badges and added the V6 spoiler. I also switched to the 007p DV and had the car mapped by Awesome - APR. Spacers were also added, 16mm on the front and 25mm on the back.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Removed the Audi rings and added the "TT" badge to the boot

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Feeling a lot better about the look of the car now and decided to start on making a few changes inside the car.

Added the OSIR Orbit ring and Forge Big Knob in Satin along with a short-shifter 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I had a problem with the lens on the headlights degrading so I visited Was for a make over.

You can see the degradation along the top edge of the lens in this picture, both lens' went exactly the same.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I had Smoked Corners, Quad Angel Eyes and the lens' replaced.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Then the OSIR carbon bug bit!

I updated the Handbrake, Grab Handles, Dash Vents, Mirror Pods and Knee Pads to carbon finished items

First OSIR carbon bits to be add where the Mirror Pods

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










And Handbrake









Naresh Fitted the Glow Handles and Puddle Lights too









I managed to pick up a very cheap pair of Grab Handles off the bay

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I then bought the Knee Pads from the States

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










The carbon modding was finished (for now) with the addition of the GPA vents, I also hard-wired in a V1 RD









I then changed the wheels again, this time I switched to the BBS LM reps in black with a polished lip. Brake discs were also changed and new pads.









Time for a bit more noise, I went for the Mishimoto carbon induction kit

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Treated myself to some QS upper and lower grilles from Charlie at TT Spares

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










That just about covers all the major mods I have made to the car in the 2 1/2 years I've owned her. Still have things planned and I'll update here as and when I manage to get things updated!


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

first time i have seen yours up close and must admitt, its looking bloody lovely with all the carbon bits and the general colour scheme [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

V1 RD?

Very nice, carbon looks rather expensive tho


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> V1 RD?


V1 RD is a Valentine 1 Radar Detector, King of the RDs 



Bikerz said:


> Very nice, carbon looks rather expensive tho


It is [smiley=bigcry.gif], only had to buy the Knee Pads new though, the rest came with a little patience from forum members and the bay. I got the Grab Handles for £45!


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

denimblue225turbo said:


> first time i have seen yours up close and must admitt, its looking bloody lovely with all the carbon bits and the general colour scheme [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Cheers, I'm all Black and Grey, well mainly


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Some very nice mods indeed there and nice personalisation.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

TT Ade said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > V1 RD?
> ...


Is it and there was me thinking Beltronics 1k + system probally was :wink: Nah very jelous mate, I would love somthing like this


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> TT Ade said:
> 
> 
> > Bikerz said:
> ...


LOL! That's not a bad system either


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

les said:


> Some very nice mods indeed there and nice personalisation.


Cheers, Les


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Well you know what I think of it Ade :-*

Always loved the colour and the latest wheels are definitely a massive improvement. I am envious of all your carbon related tomfoolery and hope you manage to pick up a set of knee bar braces to complete the look 

It is always nice for me to see pics of cars with things I have supplied - gives me a nice warm feeling 

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Well you know what I think of it Ade :-*
> 
> hope you manage to pick up a set of knee bar braces to complete the look  *HE DID AND SAID SO * :roll:
> 
> ...


 *PISSED YA PANTS YET AGAIN CHARLIE * :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks excellent adey, actually you have made my mind up for me, i was after some black wheels for my dolphin grey mk2, and after seeing yours ,i know they will look good
whereabouts did you get the wheels from?
thanks


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

les said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Well you know what I think of it Ade :-*
> ...


 :lol: er actually Les my good man he has the knee pads but not the knee pad braces so ner ner ner etc etc 

I think I farted in my Musuc bag and it acts like central heating 

Charlie


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

davelincs said:


> Looks excellent adey, actually you have made my mind up for me, i was after some black wheels for my dolphin grey mk2, and after seeing yours ,i know they will look good
> whereabouts did you get the wheels from?
> thanks


I know how you feel, I was really worried ordering black wheels having always had silver before but I just felt it would look right with the Grey. I bought the wheels off the bay but the company doesn't appear to be trading on there at the moment, should be a few places doing LM reps. Most I came across either had a coloured lip or all the dish was polished, never saw another set of LMs with just the lip polished.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

thaks adey, i will have a look bbs lm,s
they look good, very good


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

sorry but the Team Dynamics Mesh 111 wheels look stunning :wink: :wink: :wink: the others are...allllllll right :roll:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> sorry but the Team Dynamics Mesh 111 wheels look stunning :wink: :wink: :wink: the others are...allllllll right :roll:


Been there done that 

They are very nice though


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Looks fantastic Ade some really nice touches 8) Roll on the summer and lets get them rags down ? 8)


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

havnt you got a new exhaust
have you got remp too?


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

chrishTT said:


> havnt you got a new exhaust
> have you got remp too?


Exhaust is in the Werx  I have an APR remap, done by Awesome in Manchester.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Lovely looking motor. Really loving the carbon stuff, shame it costs a fortune, I guess you exclusivity?

Next mod should be all red rear light and loose the small badges.  But what do I know?


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Hark said:


> Lovely looking motor. Really loving the carbon stuff, shame it costs a fortune, I guess you exclusivity?


Not sure on the last bit.



Hark said:


> Next mod should be all red rear light and loose the small badges.  But what do I know?


I like the TT badge on the back, it's different. All red rears might be cool


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TT Ade said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely looking motor. Really loving the carbon stuff, shame it costs a fortune, I guess you exclusivity?
> ...


Yer I just like the whole euro thing. So symmetry mod, no badges and smooth rear bumper would work for me.


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

car looks great! Some coilovers to bring it down a bit more would be great too ;0


----------



## OWDYTT (May 3, 2009)

Where did you get those quad angel eyes. I have only been able to find single angel eyes and love the look of your quad ones


----------



## kristofftt (Feb 17, 2010)

Really nice looking car mate. Very tasteful

The only thing that I'm not keen on is how the tyres sit on the LM Reps. A bit more of a stretch would make them look much more authentic and suit the euro look of the carbon and spolier. Just a thought for when the tyres need replacing.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

OWDYTT said:


> Where did you get those quad angel eyes. I have only been able to find single angel eyes and love the look of your quad ones


Forum member Was does the Quad Angels, drop him a PM. He does a great job, very professional.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

kristofftt said:


> Really nice looking car mate. Very tasteful


Cheers, mate.



kristofftt said:


> The only thing that I'm not keen on is how the tyres sit on the LM Reps. A bit more of a stretch would make them look much more authentic and suit the euro look of the carbon and spolier. Just a thought for when the tyres need replacing.


I'll bear that in mind


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Looking fantastic Ade. Yours is the reason I want a roadster...from all those darn spot the difference games :lol: Keep up the good work fella 8)


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

ecko2702 said:


> Looking fantastic Ade. Yours is the reason I want a roadster...from all those darn spot the difference games :lol: Keep up the good work fella 8)


Cheers, Joe.

Not done a spot the difference in a while...


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

TT Ade said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking fantastic Ade. Yours is the reason I want a roadster...from all those darn spot the difference games :lol: Keep up the good work fella 8)
> ...


I reckon one is in order then. What a way to show off your mods by having everyone stare at your car for hours :lol:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

ecko2702 said:


> TT Ade said:
> 
> 
> > ecko2702 said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'll have to get he camera out for some better pics then


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hooray. I bust out the camera and do one as well then. Who can make theirs harder :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

ecko2702 said:


> Hooray. I bust out the camera and do one as well then. Who can make theirs harder :lol: :lol:


Joe. That just sounds so wrong!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: Just read it after you posted that it sounded wrong. Didn't seem wrong when I thought of it. However typed that's another story :lol: :lol:


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

nice car - loved reading this - is there a special part of the forum these are in - would like to read more - their very helpful


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Aust said:


> nice car - loved reading this - is there a special part of the forum these are in - would like to read more - their very helpful


Their isn't unfortunately, Bikerz was asking for one I believe.

Bikerz build thread is here: http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=165459


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Cheers Ade. Yeah I asked but no luck yet. So I decided I would just start one on here


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> Cheers Ade. Yeah I asked but no luck yet. So I decided I would just start one on here


It's a shame really, it's a great way to see what folks are doing with their cars and a good way to get ideas for you to build on when making changes on your own car.

Maybe it will happen


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

They have them on alot of forums. I dont know how hard it is to add another section for the IT people. Im also trying to add rough describtions on how to on mine where I can.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

After a bit of a lull I'm starting to get a few more mods together for installing over the next few weeks.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

How did I missed this thread :lol:

Car looking awesome mate and will be even better once new bits are all sorted [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm lovin' the CF knee pads. Wonder who put you on to TT Stuff... :roll:

Now if Trev and his mate Phil would stop mucking about with water bottle tops and get a coin tray liner sorted my interior would be, er, sorted.

Nice wheels, Ade. Keep up the CF work!


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Mondo said:


> I'm lovin' the CF knee pads. Wonder who put you on to TT Stuff... :roll:


Can't recall :roll:

Did you ever get yourself a pair of knee pads? I see you did, very nice they look too 



Mondo said:


> Now if Trev and his mate Phil would stop mucking about with water bottle tops and get a coin tray liner sorted my interior would be, er, sorted.
> 
> Nice wheels, Ade. Keep up the CF work!


I'm hoping for oil and water caps without oil cans and thermometers on them... It's like putting a cloud on the weather map and saying today will be cloudy! I KNOW what a cloud looks like, I don't need pretty pics .


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, I did. The door handles and knee pads combo looks brill'. Couldn't stretch to the handbrake as well, so did the £10 leather sleeve/gaiter combo thing instead - looks good. A coin tray liner and I'm done. Yeah, right...


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Had the bumper fitted and painted, picked it up Saturday. Pleased with the result, paint well matched and the car looks so much nicer for the change.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Seen that somewhere before :lol:

Looks awesome mate... one of my favourite roadsters [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> Seen that somewhere before :lol: ]


 :lol:



T3RBO said:


> Looks awesome mate... one of my favourite roadsters [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Cheers, Robb!


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Looks very nice Ade 8)


----------



## Rustytt (Mar 24, 2009)

Camper next door looks alluring.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

basky said:


> Looks very nice Ade 8)


Cheers, Basky


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

looks great!


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

That looks great Ade [smiley=thumbsup.gif] So much more purposeful 

Josh


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Looking good Ade  get some front on pics so we can fully appreciate the meaner V6 front end 

Charlie


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Fitted upper boost hoses this morning, well finished fitting them this morning. Also switched out the side repeaters for black ones to match the mirror pods.

Had to take the battery out for access to the lower clip.









Old hose out and taking the clips off for the cable support to fit to the new hose









New hose complete with clips in position









Drivers side hose - Headlight out job to access the lower clip, at least it was for me.









Drivers side hose fitted









Passenger side hose fitted and battery replaced









Job done!









And fitted some black repeaters to match the mirror pods









Still have a few things here to go on the car, but not until the water feature is installed and running in the garden.... Apparently :x


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Got the water feature installed, then added the engine bay bling 










Continuing with the mods tomorrow time allowing


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Some nice additions there Ade :wink:

And like how you make it sound so easy :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

those hoses tidy the bay up no end, the V6 bumper looks great too. And mmmm carbon, whats the carbonio like on the TT


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> And mmmm carbon, whats the carbonio like on the TT


Not with you Steve?


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> Some nice additions there Ade :wink:
> 
> And like how you make it sound so easy :lol:


 :lol: PITA most of it! Repeaters were easy :roll:

Polished charge pipe to go in and the Liquid. Wallet's off to hospital for a while then


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ade your car looks stunning now buddy very nice indeed.

One question though and its probably just personal preference - why did you opt for blue hoses I would have thought black would have been keeping more with the theme of things. Still looks mighty fine though.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Neil


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

TT51 said:


> Ade your car looks stunning now buddy very nice indeed.
> 
> One question though and its probably just personal preference - why did you opt for blue hoses I would have thought black would have been keeping more with the theme of things. Still looks mighty fine though.
> 
> ...


Cheers, mate.

Everton supporter  so that ruled out red, I just preferred a bit of colour under the bonnet. Need to get round to the TIP at some point but I'm in no rush.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Looking good Ade 

Charle


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Very slick, mate. TIP next, surely? And, seriously, get that charge pipe off, soaked in Nitromors, and polished! Then you're done!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks good mate. One thing to keep an eye on.

You see bottom left of the picture (intercooler to charge pipe hose)










Keep an eye it doesn't rub or catch on that metal pipe with the black top. Can't remember what it was, but mine started to rub after a while and I needed to pad it slightly.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Mondo said:


> Very slick, mate. TIP next, surely? And, seriously, get that charge pipe off, soaked in Nitromors, and polished! Then you're done!


Charge is polished and waiting to go on, I have two 

TIP is on the to do list


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Hark said:


> Looks good mate. One thing to keep an eye on.
> 
> You see bottom left of the picture (intercooler to charge pipe hose)
> 
> Keep an eye it doesn't rub or catch on that metal pipe with the black top. Can't remember what it was, but mine started to rub after a while and I needed to pad it slightly.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Cheers for the heads up, I'll keep a look out for that.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Good man, Ade. After the surprisingly good job (if I do say so myself... :roll: ) on my strut brace I might have to take off the CP I was happy enough with and polish it a bit more. This weekend maybe, after I've washed her and taken the two smaller rear badges off.

Will modifying ever stop? :? :wink:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

TT Ade said:


> SteveTDCi said:
> 
> 
> > And mmmm carbon, whats the carbonio like on the TT
> ...


sorry my mistake, it looked like a carbonio carbon filter, it used to be all the rage on the TFSi engines until CAI's started appearing, but it appears yours isn't one, not that I've looked to see if they make one for the 1.8t

http://www.carbonio.com/


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Ah, right.

Mine is a Mishimoto, don't think Carbonio do a filter for the 1.8t, not that I'm aware of at least.


----------



## paddymph (Oct 4, 2009)

looks miles better with the V6 bumper, how much was that?


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

paddymph said:


> looks miles better with the V6 bumper, how much was that?


V6 bumper is £504 from Audi.


----------



## paddymph (Oct 4, 2009)

cheer man, totally transforms the front.

God I need MORE money, lol.


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

Neil[/quote]

Cheers, mate.

Everton supporter  so that ruled out red[/quote]

I USED to like your CAR

*
LIVERPOOL R THE BEST - and your car is looking fantastic


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

ausTT said:


> Neil


Cheers, mate.

Everton supporter  so that ruled out red[/quote]

I USED to like your CAR

*
LIVERPOOL R THE BEST - and your car is looking fantastic[/quote]

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Added my LIquidTT a while back but never got round to updating, a little different with the crackle black surround to match the texture of the dash.

Found the easiest way to fit was to remove the fuse box and pass the plug to board through to the vent up behind the dash pod attached to a metal coat hanger.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT Ade said:


> Added my LIquidTT a while back but never got round to updating, a little different with the crackle black surround to match the texture of the dash.
> 
> Found the easiest way to fit was to remove the fuse box and pass the plug to board through to the vent up behind the dash pod attached to a metal coat hanger.


1BHP mate, Oh dear you may want to look into that 

Charlie


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Charlie said:


> 1BHP mate, Oh dear you may want to look into that
> 
> Charlie


You think that's a problem? I was only in 3rd at 5250 revs :roll:


----------

